# Just got my gravel questions......



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I order a 20lb bag of gravel from DF&S and I was wondering if I should go ahead and put it in the fish tank? Its going to be a planted aquarium so I don't have the fertilizer yet but since I don't have a home for my convicts yet I want the bacteria in the gravel to build up. So is it ok to put it in with the fish and if so how will I do this? Will it harm the fish?

Its this kind:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1

Edit: Forgot to mention what is the best fertilizer to add to this gravel?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

It will be fine to put the sand in the tank now. I recommend taking the fish out and placing them in some sort of holding tank (can be a rubbermaid bin) just while you are replacing the gravel. Then, take all the water you can get out of the tank and then scoop out the old gravel. When you have it all out, leave about a small handful underneath the new sand (cover it up) to help preserve some bacteria. You can also leave some of the sludgy water in the tank. Rinse the new sand and put it in the tank. Then fill it up and wait for the temp to regulate before adding the Convicts back. 

That strategy has worked for me many times.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't want my new gravel getting mixed up with the old one. How would I prevent them from mixing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't necessarily have to keep the old gravel. As long as your filter stays wet while you are doing the change, then you should have enough good bacteria so that the tank won't have to recycle. I understand you not wanting it to mix; sometimes I regret saving some of my old because it always mixes. 

I just like to save some of mine just because alot of bacteria is in the gravel, but the filter should be enough.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best way to do this is gravel vac before the exchange. See the gunk you get when you push the vac to the bottom of the gravel? Thats called mulm. Its where the best bacteria live in your tank. Keep that. Get as much as you can. The water is nice because it has the same parameters and temp but not necessary. Remove the gravel and add the mulm to the bottom. Then add the new gravel and fill. Nothing better on the market than mulm. Not even Bio-spira. Ask any planted tank geek. (Myself included).


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

to prevent them from mixing you could always use a clean pair of old pantyhose and put the old gravel in there. tie it off using a rubberband and bury it under the new gravel. that way you wont even see it and it wont mix. old so you can cut it so you can make like a sac/bag out of it.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you guys rinse the gravel? This is a really fine sand and I don't know how to rinse it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a 4-5 gallon bucket. Fill with sand up to about 3-4 inches from the top. Run water into the bucket and sift through it with your hands.


----------

